# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Drag racer switches motorcycles mid-race

## Jon

Our best racing GIF yet, by far!


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...otorcycles.gif

Drag racer Filippos Papafilippou's bike swerved, crossed the line, and Papafilippou was thrown through the air at 170 MPH, and LANDED ON HIS COMPETITOR'S BIKE!



Neither racer was seriously injured, although Papafilippou's foot saw some abrasion from the bike's tire. Maybe this is one of those rare drag racing ties!

This is another good video to watch with the frame-by-frame trick. Pause the video, then tap or hold down the comma or period keys to watch frame-by-frame, starting around 0:08.





Followup interview:





Previously:

Slow motion dragster GIF
Steam locomotive drag racing
NHRA Funny Car engine explosion

----------

carloski (Dec 24, 2021),

EnginePaul (Oct 21, 2019),

gunsgt1863 (Oct 30, 2017),

marksbug (Oct 4, 2020),

ranald (Dec 28, 2018),

rossbotics (Sep 10, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Motorcycle sidecar copilots at the Scarborough Gold Cup. Never!



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

hansgoudzwaard (Sep 8, 2018),

HobieDave (Apr 6, 2020),

KustomsbyKent (Sep 7, 2018),

marksbug (Oct 4, 2020),

PJs (Sep 10, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 6, 2018),

thevillageinn (Sep 7, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

that rider is really mowing the grass with his helmet and shoulder

----------


## volodar

What is done for the odd right turn?

----------


## Frank S

The ballast rider crawls up over the motorcycle and leans out as far as possible

----------

volodar (Sep 8, 2018)

----------


## PJs

The rider is called a "Monkey" in sidehack racing. I think it's because they have the grip of a monkey to swing back and forth the way they do. Have a bunch of pics of Sidehacks from the Superbike Internationals way back when, at Laguna Seca. Got to meet Gary Nixon (personal hero), Yvon Duhamel and a few others and signed my Bell driver cap in the pits. 

What got me was the Monkey bumping along on the burms...with his bum. Definitely went through a set of leathers/race. Balzy Bike racing at its craziest...except for ice racing and the chariot racers!

Thanks for that Jon...brought back some fun memories.

----------


## rossbotics

I can ride a motorcycle like the side car guy can, I'll make a vid and show you

Doug

----------

marksbug (Oct 4, 2020),

PJs (Sep 10, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

EnginePaul (Sep 16, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 15, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## PJs

"Irresponsible Riding" is politically correct for assclown. Just no accounting for Ethics anymore. Hopefully he was fined big, banned for 2 races...and someone took him out back after.

----------

EnginePaul (Sep 16, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019),

that_other_guy (Oct 23, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

If someone reached out and grabbed my clutch or front brake depending on which side he was coming up on me. After the race he and I would have a date behind the wood shed so to speak for a little attitude and ethics adjustment.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019)

----------


## MeJasonT

Murder one - showed intent, malice an fore thought. be like lunging at someone with a knife. Shame it wasn't in a state with the death penalty. The human race has gone nuts.

----------

PJs (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Irresponsible, yes, without question. 
However I'm thinking it's #13's reaction to some foul moments earlier by #62 rider. #13 certainly accelerated with this dastardly trick in mind. #13 even looks back to gauge #62's reaction. 
https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/78a60ae...b-fbf765f9eb06

That he only tweaked the brake is kind. 6 piston 400mm rotor Brembo style brakes have incredible stopping power.

----------


## PJs

Looked to me that #62 had a perfect line and well ahead coming out of the corner...how #12 caught him was probably over reving before shifting as his wheel lifted when he shifted. _You may be right though_ after a few more views, it does look like he is looking back and saying some unheard words of Take that you twit. No excuses though, bad sportsmanship and dangerous at best...and a nose wheelie was entirely possible had he held on a 1/2 second longer or hit it harder with those brakes, or possibly a high speed wobble crash (although those frames are pretty stiff and fork/rear suspension dialed in). 

My 1050ST Turnip which was only 125hp, 500lb and change wet plus 240 for me, had front brakes like that and would toss you over the bars without judicious use...never did but, nose wheelied "Not" on purpose twice, when I first got it. And it only had dual 320mm 4 piston, fronts. My son's 1098S Duc was even more treacherous that way and it had 330mm 4 piston dual pad floating Brembo's but only 439lb wet and 160hp...a real Crate rocket. The old Z1 was a "Bruce Moose" comparatively to either of these...let alone what these guys are riding.

 :Hat Tip:  PJ

----------


## MeJasonT

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-a8532616.html
I have one issue with his reasons for his stupidity. Like Fomula 1, Nascar etc the drivers are communicating with their crew over radio, if the three alleged incidents took place prior to his aggressive response then why did no one speak up as they would have heard him mouthing off about the earlier incidents. Utter fiction. 

He must have been to Russian spy school where the two Russian story telling agents went who apparently didn't poison a couple in the UK as they were site seeing.

What is it about people on TV telling porkys and thinking the observant amongst us wont notice they are talking crap (without going into politics)

----------

HobieDave (Mar 4, 2020),

Jon (Sep 16, 2018),

PJs (Sep 16, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> https://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-a8532616.html
> I have one issue with his reasons for his stupidity. Like Fomula 1, Nascar etc the drivers are communicating with their crew over radio, if the three alleged incidents took place prior to his aggressive response then why did no one speak up as they would have heard him mouthing off about the earlier incidents. Utter fiction. 
> 
> He must have been to Russian spy school where the two Russian story telling agents went who apparently didn't poison a couple in the UK as they were site seeing.
> 
> What is it about people on TV telling porkys and thinking the observant amongst us wont notice they are talking crap (without going into politics)



Great find on the article MeJasonT. You may be right about the coms and should be other evidence of it from the pits or officials...lord knows there are enough cameras at those events. Either way it appears he has "Retired" or more likely fired from racing, rubber on his helmet and leathers or not, he looks pretty wild eyed on one of those photos...And he's been busted before.

Good to get some clarity over arm-chair observations!

 :Hat Tip:  PJ

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> https://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-a8532616.html



Great bit of digging, MeJasonT, into this event! Apparently just last weekend, an episode of poor judgement & sportsmanship. Every once in awhile otherwise competitive hot heads tangle, that abandon a reputation in what you'd suppose they worked hard to create.

I'll just stay over here, and trash lawyers or insurance agents. Or used car salesmen. 

While I'm on it though, while it'd be wrong to post the link, this also was last weekend. I don't mean to slight guys with smaller machinery but this was laughable. Ok, wait for it...
_________________________________
Local Craigslist, Services section. Ad offers prototype and reverse-engineered style work, in his personal shop @ $100 an hour. A reasonable deal at certain levels I suppose, and less than rates of job shops here about. Opened ad to see what photos offered. My, what a sophisticated facility! 
A three-in-one [lathe, mill, drill]. As in period (.)! 
No height gauge, surface plate, pin gauges, metrology of any kind, rack of barstock, multi-drawered rollaway, plasma cutters, end mills, lathe bits, welders, bandsaws, apron brake, slip roll, beader, surface grinder, bench grinder, right angle grinder...
Zero. Zip. Zilch. Nada.
Maybe I'll just paste the picture, lol. He obviously has lots to learn, starting with presence and advertising. 

Be good for our further examination in http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/s...ght-lies-42152
Or start a new thread; Posers.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Similar concept captured on the street.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 6, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> Similar concept captured on the street.
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/motorcycle_driver_becomes_passenger.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



What the blitzkrieg happened...did he nose wheely on to the back of the car and Drop His Bike???

----------


## KickStart

Re: the incident between Fenati & Manzi; I wish they would show the footage prior to that incident, backing up Fenati's claims. It won't change the outcome, and shouldn't, but there's no known discourse about Manzi's behavior. I empathize with Fenati, as I'm very much the same. 
Although I don't ride on the track, I've been a lifelong biker. I'm a responsible & experienced rider. I don't cut through traffic where I don't belong and surprise folks. I make my presence known, then settle into my place in traffic. I have a lot of patience dealing with bad & ignorant drivers that continually threaten my life, but God forbid someone purposely acts against me. When I know someone willingly drives through me because they can, I lose my mind. The last incident was several years ago when, during busy commute hours, a man in a car next to me in the adjoining lane looked directly at me then decided to take me place in my lane. He drove into me, putting himself dangerously close to my handlebar, so I swung at his mirror and knocked it off. He stared at me in disbelief, then backed off the accelerator to give me my space. The folks in the cars around us were cheering me after. I resumed my regular pace in front of him for awhile, but after a bit, he decided to chase me. Being that this happened in New Orleans, I doubted he was looking to exchange apologies, I just picked up my pace slightly and lost him in traffic. 
On the footage with the motorcyclist on the car, I searched hard to see what traffic was doing before their incident. Unfortunately, nothing is apparent. The rider pulled off an amazing stunt, even if unwittingly. I can't imagine how he wound up in that position, but I hope to God it wasn't because of him racing through the streets.

----------

PJs (Dec 7, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 7, 2018)

----------


## mbshop

Unfortunately the current round of rice rocket jockeys seem to have a lack of mental power.

----------


## Toolmaker51

I'll agree 50%. Some crotch rocket riders appear senseless. Having ridden an earlier but still great performance bike, another thing is at play for a good number of riders. 
They are looking farther ahead, thinking and responding a few thousand RPM quicker than cage drivers.

----------


## Jon

Racecar version of the ol' internet land-on-top-of-another-vehicle bit.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Dec 18, 2018),

PJs (Dec 17, 2018),

ranald (Jan 10, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 17, 2018),

that_other_guy (Dec 26, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 16, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Racecar version of the ol' internet land-on-top-of-another-vehicle bit.



My dog does that, though with correct orientation. Whilst gender neutral status makes him ineffective, affectionate none-the-less.

----------

PJs (Dec 17, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Is that a Porch with a view?

----------

ranald (Jan 10, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 17, 2018)

----------


## Jon

2017 Bondowoso Road Race in East Java. One motorcycle racer intentionally shoves another racer. The wronged rider turns into a one-man racing regulatory body.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



1:34 LiveLeak video:

----------

baja (Dec 30, 2018),

NortonDommi (Dec 26, 2018),

PJs (Dec 26, 2018),

ranald (Dec 29, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 24, 2018),

that_other_guy (Oct 23, 2021),

thevillageinn (Dec 24, 2018),

Tule (Dec 30, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

lol, some kind of blocked-off street flat track. Funny the perpetrator didn't realize his bump would be repaid, in same area of the offense. He figured it out, with that bag in line setting up his turn. Karma with a capital F...Y..after trying to run defendant; now on foot, down.
Who wouldn't retaliate?

----------

Frank S (Dec 23, 2018),

PJs (Dec 26, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019)

----------


## NortonDommi

I got a good laugh out of this. We have some street circuits and the racing is fantastic and so is the comradery of all involved. If someone has a problem the tools, parts and help are quickly offered. Nasty behavior like that push would see the offender banned for life.

----------

PJs (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## ranald

good giggle as no one hurt(not even spectators). A load of bull or.................... Redbull (no publicity is bad publicity). 
Very entertailing seeing the victim/ retaliator moving to middle of road awaiting his bit of road rage revenge almost shaking with anticipation (reconsidered using his helmet).The crowd cheering his results.Poor officials trying to regain decorum.

----------


## Jon

Testing a motorcycle jacket.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------


## Frank S

I've been forced to put a bike or 2 on the ground in my day and have never been fortunate enough to be able to do it laying flat on my back.
A more realistic test would be to have the crash dummy rolling spinning and bouncing or sliding on its side after striking its shoulder.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019)

----------


## Jon

I believe this is real video, but it almost looks like an advertisement for the helmet company.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Feb 24, 2019),

oldpastit (Feb 24, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 23, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 23, 2019),

that_other_guy (Oct 23, 2021)

----------


## ranald

Wow: that was some light pole. Reminds me of when I was doing my CPR & my pretend "Patient" had a real script to follow but couldn't talk. Her acting was taken from an incident that happened at the GYMPIE MUSTER. The real woman had been intoxicated, left her tent, and went into bushes to releive her bladder, stood on a funnel web spider, ran off in pain tripping on a tent rope and opening her head on a steel tent peg on another campsite. The real woman survived unlike my pretend patient. LOL.

----------


## Frank S

That light pole must have been completely rotted off for it to fall like that because the handle bar barely struck it. the rider is also a good candidate for the leather jacket in another thread

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Mar 25, 2019),

Dragonhand (Mar 25, 2019),

high-side (Mar 30, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 25, 2019),

Tule (Mar 26, 2019)

----------


## ednja

He didn't jump onto the other racer's bike. The Other racer cut him off, causing him to lose balance. He fell over onto the other racer's bike, losing control of his own.

----------

Jon (Mar 26, 2019),

ranald (Mar 26, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 25, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

that was the way it looked to me as well

----------


## ranald

> He didn't jump onto the other racer's bike. The Other racer cut him off, causing him to lose balance. He fell over onto the other racer's bike, losing control of his own.



The extra couple of seconds made it clearer. Thanks

----------


## Jon

Is this...real? Essentially a bicycle race version of a cheater and the aftermath. Wait for it.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Apr 11, 2019),

high-side (Apr 11, 2019),

ranald (Sep 19, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 11, 2019),

thehomeengineer (Apr 11, 2019),

tonyfoale (Apr 14, 2019),

Tule (Apr 11, 2019),

volodar (Apr 11, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

the Spectator dealt a hand of swift justice though.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Hmmm. Didn't know bicycle racers have seconds placed along their routes. I can imagine where a few might chose this bridge, a choice location.

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

> the Spectator dealt a hand of swift justice though.



Didn't even bother to ask if he could _swim!_  :Big Grin:

----------


## Philip Davies

Thats really bad, the so-called cheater had to fend off the cyclist who crossed her path as she was about to overtake. She could have been killed. I think it is wrong to show videos of women being abused, Jon. Its not funny.

----------


## ranald

no 38. I guess that happened in a middle European block country where almost anything goes.............except pushing a close contender. sometimes I feel like pushing a car doing 45 in an 80 zone ,,,,,but don't. the really annoying thing is when the driver gets to a 60 they invariably get up to 65-70.

As the old saying goes" the REACTION is usually worse than the ACTION".

----------


## Toolmaker51

> no 38. I guess that happened in a middle European block country where almost anything goes.............except pushing a close contender. sometimes I feel like pushing a car doing 45 in an 80 zone ,,,,,but don't. the really annoying thing is when the driver gets to a 60 they invariably get up to 65-70.
> 
> As the old saying goes" the REACTION is usually worse than the ACTION".



For me it's on-ramps, and visible most mornings. 
Effectively, all vehicles on the road these days have means to accelerate sharply; and merge smoothly. Despite this, a large percentage of drivers fail to impart this momentum, disrupting traffic flow in progress. 
However a short distance later, the same operators exceed traffic flow/ speed limit. It's as if their demeanor changes.
I scowl, chastising them silently with "wake up at HOME; not the on-ramp". 
It's apparent; they are immune to my incredible psychic tendencies.

----------


## ranald

no 44, I agree and almost verhemetly so, as I see most accidents resultantly in terrible delays as folk here dont seem to get the merging idea, A merging car has to get up to speed to merge . there is one north of Brissie where there is a 1 K merging lane to get from 60 to 100 and people regularly cross into lanes only 300 metres in and are only doing half of the speed of the highway.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 20, 2019)

----------


## marksbug

I hope they were good buddies just clowing around as usual during practice.... but even then.... to many other riders around. Im not sure I would wait for the wood shed if he was just a assclown I didnt know.

----------

